# alfalfa hay???



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of rabbit people and I know nothing about them. My sons rabbits ran out of food the feed store will not have any till Friday and already didn't get dinner last night. Can I give them alfalfa hay?
I just don't want to kill his rabbits


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes you can give hay but just start with a little since it is a dietary change.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great! Thanks so much. I had rabbits when I was younger and they all died so I don't want to kill my sons rabbits ...... he does not take death well


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It saves some to get them used to the hay and then make it available to them all the time. It's really good for them to have it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if Guinea Pigs can half Alfalfa? I know they can have grass/timothy but we can't get that at a reasonable price around here. ($15 for a bale of bad quality grass hay. Yah right..)


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My guinea pigs are eating alfalfa like crazy, they love it. Just watch that they don't get too fat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's where I got concerned with alfalfa as well since the only thing I could find out about was timothy. But I guess i can see where they would get fat from the alfalfa. OK from now on I'll throw some scraps to them


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

goathiker said:


> My guinea pigs are eating alfalfa like crazy, they love it. Just watch that they don't get too fat.


Ok cool. I'll just give her a little handful everyday instead of free choice like with grass hay.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I fed Timothy and alfalfa to my rabbits, they loved it


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

You can also feed them green feed


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

Not feed food sorry.


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

it's good for them also slice of banana's, dark leafy greens, spinach, red leaf lettuce, the parsley, yellow to orange fruits and vegetables, ( carrots, pumpkin, mango) apricot, papaya, alfalfa, fresh young grass, broccoli, oranges, apples, cherries, mint, dandelion greens, berries, red grapes, watermelon, pink guava, celery, blue & red berries, oregano, rosemary, sage that's a list I feed my bunny's it's nutrients, phytonutrients, vitamins, minerals... Can't give all that at one time give it to you're bunny little peace's at a time... Bunny's are food hounds! Bunny's love there food a little to much... they tend to devour it fast hoping that more well provided.... ☺


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

On the bananas I read that a lot isn't good for them so I only gave 1/2 of one a week


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I give my Guinea Pigs leafy greens daily and a piece of fruit or a root vegetable every other day. The same would probably work well for rabbits. They have either hay or alfalfa 24x7.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I do like the lettuce bananas and such more as a treat. I just knew the little guys were hungry and figured the hay would be more like their pellets then anything else.II'm making sure they get a little hay scaps every day now in case I ever can't get their food again.


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> I do like the lettuce bananas and such more as a treat. I just knew the little guys were hungry and figured the hay would be more like their pellets then anything else.II'm making sure they get a little hay scaps every day now in case I ever can't get their food again.


 I agree but if it's all you have until you can get somewhere to get the feed it's help ..


----------

